

Dr. Brainlove – The most Burning Man thing ever - ljlolel
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/colossal-brain-shaped-jungle-gym-is-the-most-burning-man-thing-ever/374407/

======
bartolah
Super cool. Great find.

